# Haulover Canal Boat Ramp?



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It's called Bair's Cove, it's right on HC, just west of the bridge, on the south side of the canal. Good ramp, single lane, plenty of water. The entrance to teh ramp is well marked from the road coming in from either direction, you can't miss it.

Need any more info?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> It's called Bair's Cove, it's right on HC, just west of the bridge, on the south side of the canal.  Good ramp, single lane, plenty of water.  The entrance to teh ramp is well marked from the road coming in from either direction, you can't miss it.
> 
> Need any more info?


Cool! Thank you.  I saw it called Bear's Cove on one site, so maybe the misspelling is part of why I couldn't find it. : I'll see what else I can dig up. I'd like to know if there are any fees, hours of operation, any amenities, etc...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its very easy to find. its on the south west side of the bridge. The parking lot can fill up if you launch late on a nice weekend. Its a steep ramp and I have seen rear wheel drive vehicles have problems with larger boats when its wet. Watch out for the manatees in the cove. They can be thick. I have had to idle up to them and give them a push to get out of the way before. And the only time I have ever had FHP or DEP check my license and cooler in IRL/ML is when I launch from Bairs Cove. They like to hang out in the canal.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It's a free ramp, there's trash cans and porti-potties, but not much else. It will fill up on most weekends, the parking lot isn't that big compared to some public ramps. The ramp is open 24 hrs, most of the rest of the Merritt Island Wildlife Reserve closes at dark.

The FWC does like to hang out there too, I've been checked there several times. It's like shooting fish in a barrel for them. No problems if you're legal though, they're always very nice and quick in their inspections.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Fantastic! Thank you guys...that's pretty much everything and then some, that I wanted to know.  

I'll do the other boaters a favor and avoid the weekend, so if the weather shapes up, I may try it Monday. ;D


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Where are you planning on fishing over here? Haulover itself? South Mosquito Lagoon? North Indian River? You can't go wrong with any of them, just curious.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll probably stay on the Indian River side this time. There are some spoil islands along the channel that I've fished before, and I'd like to explore the shorelines North of haulover as well.


----------

